# Say goodbye to XP



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

According to Microsoft as of June 31, 2008 Windows XP will be going off the market. Read the following:

Windows XP: Going Off the Market? 

With Windows Vista's popularity still on the low side, Microsoft is trying anything they can think of to boost their new operating system's sales. Unfortunately, they have found one method that most of us will have a hard time accepting. On June 31, 2008, Microsoft will basically "kill off" their famous operating system of Windows XP, taking it off the market all together.

This fate was expected, since XP was originally released in 2001, but with the push of Vista, the loss will be even harder on Windows users. Windows XP users can still continue to run the operating system for as long as they want, but product support from Microsoft will end on April 14, 2009. That's also when it will become even harder to buy the XP operating system.

So, why would Microsoft remove Windows XP from the market? Well, like most software corporations, Microsoft is out to make a profit, while also providing the newest and most up to date software to their customers. Since Vista is their latest version of Windows, they are trying to make it the most popular operating system on the market. Therefore, they are removing the older versions of Windows from the market to make more room for Vista.

Also, larger enterprises have been slow in transitioning their computer systems from Windows XP to Windows Vista. Microsoft hopes that by removing Windows XP, those larger organizations will finally make the move over to Vista.

For those of you who are looking at buying a new computer and want Windows XP installed on it, you'll want to grab a copy before June 2008. Just giving you a heads up! :wave:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe that Microsoft® are now having second thoughts about stopping the sale of Windows® XP™ on *30 June 2008* not _*31 June 2008*_, *as this date does not exist*! :grin:
The reason for this possible backflip is because Microsoft is under pressure from the major IT manufacturers (Dell™; Hp™ _et al_) to continue supplying XP due to the downturn in sales of computers with Vista™ pre-installed.
Whereas those machines with XP™ pre-installed are continuing to outsell their (the manufacturers') expectations with the high volume of enquiries for XP.
That said, Microsoft expect to release "Windows 7" for beta testing in the first ½ of 2009..'Windows 7' is expected to replace Vista™.

That's my 10¢ worth. :grin:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I believe that Security support for XP will continue for another 6 years.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe it was an april fools story...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

sobeit said:


> maybe it was an april fools story...


Cynic. :grin:
I saw in Personal Computer World that updates would continue for 5 years after 2009 and security updates for ten years from 2009.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70...upport-will-continue-until-2014-a-206223.html


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70...upport-will-continue-until-2014-a-206223.html


Yeah, Jack.Sparrow after reading this article I found this also regarding the so called goodbye to XP http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1109&tag=nl.e622.

I'm really happy :4-cheers: that XP will be around for at least another 4-6 years. I'm not fond of Vista at all :4-guns:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

"Sources" have told me that US Federal related Agencies have been informed by Microsoft that no further sales of XP will be available after June 30, 2008 - only activation of such. Conversion of systems to Vista is already in the works for most because of security related issues.

We'll know soon enough - when such documents are made public in 2058!

JC


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*It's Official!*

Microsoft® have confirmed an extension for sales of Windows XP until 2010.
*This article confirms it.*

Kind Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

xp home edition only


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

chauffeur2 said:


> *It's Official!*
> 
> Microsoft® have confirmed an extension for sales of Windows XP until 2010.
> *This article confirms it.*
> ...


http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1312&tag=nl.e622 also confirms your link.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK then: *"Goodbye XP - been good knowing you"* :wave:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Its amazing there was the exact same hatred of xp when it first came out and everyone was wanting to take xp off their new computers to install win98. Now everyone is so happy that xp will be supported ill 2014.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree that there was much hatred of XP back in 2001 - just like Vista in 2007 - and 2008 thus far. I don't know the year this Forum opened to XP threads - but if you just look at the raw numbers as of today - XP has averaged about 5,200 threads/year and Vista so far is ~ 3,800/year. One could say, of course, that a thread=problem. I don't necessarily view it in this manner.

I believe that many who dismiss Vista (and Server 2008) follow either "if it ain't broke don't fix it" or "you can't teach and old dog new tricks". If we have learned anything since the dawn of "tabulation machines" in the 1920's it is that technology advances with or without us. I do consider Vista to be advanced technology.

JC


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have XPsp2 on my laptop, my daughter & son have XPsp2 on their computers. I was very happy with it. But when I built my dream machine, I invested in Vista Ultimate. Apart from having a couple of minor problems with nVidia drivers, (now sorted0 its is great - I love it and prefer it over XP. 

Viva Vista ...


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, Long Live Vista!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

How about long live windows 7


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

[/font][/size]



sobeit said:


> How about long live windows 7




I can't wait!! 

With BSODs in Windows 2000, Xp and Vista, and now RSODs (Red) in Vista... Maybe I'll be lucky enough to see a GSOD (Green - or whatever the next "in" color is!!)

JC


----------

